# Gentoo + Installer-GUI!

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Ein kollege von mir hat mich eben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das die für gentoo jetzt schon ne GUI zum installieren gemacht haben.

Dazu müsst ihr aber wieder ne iso saugen. 

Die iso ist 270MB gross.

Die GUI hat den vorteil, das ihr die install diue ganze nacht durchlaufen lassen könnt, ohne neue befehle eintippen zu müssen.

Hier der link: http://gentoo.latinux.org/latinux_gentoo_installer/Gentoo_latinux_internet-01.img

mfg codi

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

davon  abgesehen das man dank der guten Anleitung (die auch in Deutsch verfügbar ist) Gentoo relativ einfach installieren kann, ist die Idee schon gut.

Aber mich interessiert z.B. welche Build (1.2 oder 1.3) dahinter steckt und ob schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

Was ist auf dem ISO Image drauf? Ist das alles um das Basis System zum laufen zu bekommen, also nach stage 3? Sind solche Sachen wie DSL bzw. Sound ... konfigurierbar (geht ja auch so ..  :Wink: ) ???

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

Also ich habs gestern mal getestet.

Die haben einfach den installer von RedHat Linux genommen und ein bischen verädert, sieht man daran, das bei der install steht: "Welcome to Red Hat Linuxx".

Aber leider leider funtzt der installer nicht. Bleibt nach der sprachauswahl (wo nichtmal deutsch zu haben ist) stehen.

mfg codi

----------

## Beforegod

wer braucht denn schon ne GUI für die Installation..

die Anleitung ist doch wirklich einfach zu verstehen und der rest ..

naja  :Wink: 

Ausserdem einfach eine Installations GUI "klauen" ist auch net gerade die feine Art!

----------

## SNo0py

Wozu GUI? Ein einfach gestricktes Perl-Script würds doch auch tun - das läuft überall, ist einfach(er) zu warten und braucht net so viele Resourcen...

Ich schreib mir sowieso immer ein Shell-Script mit den Befehlen und lass den Kübel über Nacht laufen oder emergen!

----------

## Cybersystem

 *^-Codemasta-^ wrote:*   

> Also ich habs gestern mal getestet.
> 
> Die haben einfach den installer von RedHat Linux genommen und ein bischen verädert, sieht man daran, das bei der install steht: "Welcome to Red Hat Linuxx".

 

RedHat benutzt als Installer anaconda, das ist einfach ein installer, der nicht von redhat gemacht wurde.. suse benutzt den z.B. teilweise auch. Also ist der nicht von RedHat oder so geklaut.

 *^-Codemasta-^ wrote:*   

> Aber leider leider funtzt der installer nicht. Bleibt nach der sprachauswahl (wo nichtmal deutsch zu haben ist) stehen.

 

es ist version 0.1 gewesen und der ist ja auch noch gar nicht offiziell draußen...

und bevor da deutsch kommt muss er erstmal komplett laufen..

 *^-Codemasta-^ wrote:*   

> mfg codi

 

mfg cybersystem

----------

## citizen428

 *Cybersystem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RedHat benutzt als Installer anaconda, das ist einfach ein installer, der nicht von redhat gemacht wurde.. 

 

Öhm, soweit ich weiß ist der schon von RedHat geschrieben, aber unterliegt der GPL und wird darum auch von anderen verwendet,

Aber wenn du mal bei Google nach Anaconda suchst wird er überall als "RedHat Installer" bezeichnet und die Anaconda-devel Mailingliste wird auch von RedHat gehostet.

Nicht daß ich besondere Zuneigung zu RedHat verspüren würde, aber "credit where credit is due".

----------

## Cybersystem

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Öhm, soweit ich weiß ist der schon von RedHat geschrieben, aber unterliegt der GPL und wird darum auch von anderen verwendet,
> 
> Aber wenn du mal bei Google nach Anaconda suchst wird er überall als "RedHat Installer" bezeichnet und die Anaconda-devel Mailingliste wird auch von RedHat gehostet.
> ...

 

nagut, dann ist er halt von red hat gemacht.. aber trotzdem ist er frei..

----------

## zbled

ich finde die installation ohne gui eigentlich recht witzig - und vor allem man lernt sicher mehr so, als mit 10 knöpfen ;)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Eine GUI-Installation würden die Popularität von Gentoo GNU/Linux

steigern. Allerdings sollte die auch funktionieren.  :Smile: 

Was auch in Ordnung geht ist eine in Perl oder Python geschriebene

Installationsroutine. Natürlich lernt man mehr, wenn man selbst

anhand legt. Aber für Firmen ist Gentoo (noch) nicht rentabel. Ein

Grund, warum SuSE, Mandrake oder RedHat von verschiedenen

Hardwareherstellern unterstützt wird.

----------

## jan-felix

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Eine GUI-Installation würden die Popularität von Gentoo GNU/Linux
> 
> steigern. Allerdings sollte die auch funktionieren. :-)j

 

Denke ich auch , eine gute ncurses-Installation ist nicht zu verachten. Das sollte schon noch in eine der nächsten Versionen rein. Einmal per Hand ist zum Lernen ja ganz gut, aber beim zweiten oder dritten Mal reichts dann auch :)

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Was auch in Ordnung geht ist eine in Perl oder Python geschriebene
> 
> Installationsroutine. Natürlich lernt man mehr, wenn man selbst
> 
> anhand legt. Aber für Firmen ist Gentoo (noch) nicht rentabel. Ein
> ...

 

Im kommerziellen Bereich muß eine Installation einfach schnell und einfach gehen, da kann man nicht Stunden mit verbringen, schließlich kommt es da auf die Applikationen/Dienste an und nicht auf das System (also meiner Erfahrung nach). Solange gentoo auf Selberkompilieren setzte, kan man das im professionellen Einsatz vergessen. Für privat geht das voll OK.

----------

## zbled

hmm, vielleicht ist gerade das der reiz an gentoo, daß es nicht so kommerziell wie suse, redhat usw. ist? habt ihr schon was von einer gui installation für debian gehört, bzw. ob irgendwer nach einer gui-installation ruft? nein, eben? ;)

----------

## citizen428

 *zbled wrote:*   

> habt ihr schon was von einer gui installation für debian gehört

 

Ja:

http://www.debianplanet.org/node.php?id=659

http://hackers.progeny.com/pgi/usermanual.html

http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/pgi.html

Ist der grafische Installer der früher bei Progeny Debian (gegründet von Ian Murdock, dem "ian" in Debian) verwendet wurde. Nachdem die Distribution eingestellt wurde (leider, ich habe sie sehr gern verwendet), sind Sachen wie eben der Installer zurück ans Projekt gegangen. Es gab auf jeden Fall inoffizielle ISO Images mit diesem Installer (den ich btw übrigens nicht so toll finde, er ist zwar gut aber die textgeführte Install geht IMHO einfach schneller).

Ich hab die Gentoo Installation in ihrer jetztigen Form zwar sehr genossen, ich bin mir aber sicher daß manche Leute so was einfach nicht machen wollen/können (und sei es allein aus zeitlichen Gründen). 

Aber wenn schon ein Installer für Gentoo kommt, dann hätte ich gerne eine Cursesbasierte Installation wie bei Debian oder FreeBSD.

----------

## SNo0py

@Firmen: da geht es nicht nur um die graphische Installation sondern viel mehr um das "schnelle Installieren" (was mit Gentoo ja nicht gerade möglich ist  :Wink: ) und um den Support. SuSE stellt ja nicht nur die Distro mit Graphischem Installer her sondern bietet Support, wenn was nicht funktioniert, deswegen wird Debian und evtl. Gentoo nur von erfahrenen Sys-Admins eingesetzt, die sich um die Systeme kümmern können.

Vielen Firmen ist es aber wichtig, sich rechtlich (über eine andere Firma - SuSe z.B.) abzusichern.

@GUI-Install: da halte ich nicht viel davon... wobei sich manche Dinge sicherlich mittes Shell- oder Perl-Scripts automatisieren liesen (falls mans nicht eh macht und sich ein Script mit den emerge-Befehlen schreibt...)

mfg

----------

## citizen428

@GUI-Install:

Solange ich die Auswahl habe, und weiterhin die textbasierte Installation wählen kann ist mir das doch sowas von egal, ein immenser Vorteil von freier Software ist IMHO daß man immer die Wahl zwischen mehreren Alternativen hat. Man kann auch seperate ISOs mit dem grafischen Installer anbieten, dann müssen Leute die keine Lust drauf haben, ihn auch nicht runterladen. 

Und wenn Gentoo damit auch für Leute interessant wird die sich vor der momentanen Installation "fürchten" kann das ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. Leider scheint es das Ego einiger Leute nicht zu verkraften daß sie sich dann nicht mehr ganz so "l33t" fühlen können, aber ehrlich gesagt interessieren mich diese Leute herzlich wenig.

Noch dazu wo dieses Projekt von "außen" kommt und damit auch keine Ressourcen der Gentoo Developer verbraucht (denn solange diese beschränkt sind gibt es IMHO wichtigeres als grafische Installer), aber so...

Warum sich die Leute immer über alles aufregen müssen. Du willst keinen grafischen Installer? Benutz ihn nicht! D. Robbins hat in Interviews wiederholt klar gesagt daß die bisherige Gentoo Installationsart immer erhalten bleiben wird.

Tja, da schlägt wohl die alte Weisheit wieder durch:

1. There's always more than one way to do it.

2. There's always someone who finds your way annoying.

Just my 2 cents.

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, da schlägt wohl die alte Weisheit wieder durch:
> 
> 1. There's always more than one way to do it.
> ...

 

You're right!

----------

